# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #207 (01/2018)



## PCGH_Carsten (28. November 2017)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 01/2018 ist ab sofort online - die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (viel zu selten) auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank daniederliegen könnten.

Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 06. Dezember 2017 am Kiosk und digital ab dem 01. Dezember um 14:00 Uhr für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

*>>>Zur PCGH-Heftumfrage 01/2018 [Surveymonkey]<<<*
Eine Registrierung ist zur Teilnahme nicht erforderlich, die Umfrage läuft anonym, es werden keine personenbezogenen Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Alle Angaben werden nach Auswertung der Umfrage gelöscht.

Die Redaktion liest in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## Spinal (30. November 2017)

Super Sache. Für mich eine Menge interessanter Themen. Könnt ihr denn schon sagen welche HDR Monitore ihr dabei hattet? Da ich selber (aus anderen Beweggründen) einen LG 32UD99 habe würde mich interessieren ob er dabei ist.
Und die beiden Vollversionen finde ich auch super. Freu ich mich auf Nikolaus


----------



## PCGH_Manu (1. Dezember 2017)

Moin. Den 32UD99 haben wir leider erst nach dem Test bekommen. Den werde ich separat online oder im nächsten Heft testen.


----------



## Nerma (1. Dezember 2017)

Frage: Gibt es Probleme mit der APP?
Trotz gültigen Abos kann ich nur eine Leseprobe der Ausgabe 01/18 anschauen und werde zum Kauf aufgefordert.
Zurücksetzen der App mit dem Löschen des SPeichers bringt keine Abhilfe.
Die PDF-Datei der Ausgabe kann ich am Desktop auf der Computec-Seite normal herunterladen...


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Dezember 2017)

Freue mich schon auf diese Ausgabe, klingt spannend


----------



## cwtotal (2. Dezember 2017)

Jo, geht bei mir auch nicht! Workaround: Das PDF bei computec runterladen. Ein wirklich sehr geiles Heft. Hab es gestern in einem Stück durchgelesen. So viele interessante Themen! Und ja, Raff, bitte über die Frontier Edition berichten


----------



## Julian1303 (2. Dezember 2017)

War gestern noch nicht in der Post, aber kommt ja eh meistens erst am Samstag. Immer eine gute Wochenendlektüre.


----------



## Palmdale (3. Dezember 2017)

Mal ne Frage zwischenrein, da ich grad am Lesen der aktuellen Ausgabe bin:

Habt ihr das Gewinnspiel irgendwie zu stark versteckt bzw. überhaupt angekündigt? Laut Heft läuft das seit 29.11 und ich bin ehrlich gesagt relativ häufig auf Euren Seiten unterwegs. Könnt ihr mal nen Beispiel von den vergangenen Seiten posten (Screenshot oder so), auf was man da achten muss? 

Ein Gewinnspiel, wo die wenigen Findigen hohe Chancen haben, ist zwar einerseits super, aber andererseits irgendwie meh für all diejenigen, welche nun nicht Stunden mit dem Durchforsten aller Seiten nach 44 Produkten verbringen wollen und dennoch mit halbwegs vernünftigem Aufwand teilnehmen würden.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Dezember 2017)

So in etwa kann das aussehen - unsere bekannte „Schnitzeljagd“:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Dezember 2017)

Eine Frage:
ist die PCGH Leserwahl 2017 noch nicht "freigeschaltet"? Wenn ich den genannten Quickpoll-Link PC Games Hardware - Das Hardware-Magazin für PC-Spieler eingebe, kommt nur der Error 404.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Dezember 2017)

Seite 7 rechts unten ist das nicht mehr aktuell ?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir noch zu sehen
https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/store/p/hevc-video-extension/9n4wgh0z6vhq
Vielleicht geht's nur im Webstore?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Dezember 2017)

Moin!



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> ist die PCGH Leserwahl 2017 noch nicht "freigeschaltet"? Wenn ich den genannten Quickpoll-Link PC Games Hardware - Das Hardware-Magazin fÃ¼r PC-Spieler eingebe, kommt nur der Error 404.



Ab morgen früh, 10:15 Uhr startet die Wahl.  Dann liegt das Heft auch am Kiosk aus; wir wollten Chancengleichheit. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Dezember 2017)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Bei mir noch zu sehen
> https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/store/p/hevc-video-extension/9n4wgh0z6vhq
> Vielleicht geht's nur im Webstore?


 Danke bin erst seit einigen Tagen mit Win 10 unterwegs seit ich den neuen CPU habe und damit der PC endlich laufen kann. Offenbar ist es noch drin bei der Version die ich vom USB-Stick installiert habe und wurde auch durch das warum auch immer nötige Patchen auf die aktuellste Version nicht entfernt. Warum auch immer mir das MS Tool nicht gleich die neuste Version zum installieren vom USB-Stick bereit gestellt hatte.


----------



## Stefan84 (5. Dezember 2017)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achso, alles klar. Ist natürlich absolut verständlich


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Dezember 2017)

Da ist die Umfrage – viel Spaß! 

PCGH-Leserwahl 2017: Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie jetzt ab!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## kmf (6. Dezember 2017)

Ist die Umfrage automatisch mit dem Account verknüpft? Musste nämlich diesbezüglich nichts eingeben. Nur paar Häkchen setzen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Dezember 2017)

Moin!

Nein, da kann jeder mitmachen. Früher (bis inkl. 2015) liefen diese Umfragen über den Forenaccount, nun ist's "free for all".

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (8. Dezember 2017)

Wird wohl wieder ein Magazin


----------



## alalcoolj (15. Dezember 2017)

Sehr interessanter Artikel "Die beste Grafikkarte für Ryzen", aber auch überraschend bzw. erschreckend.

Mir war neu, dass ein CPU-Limit mit einer AMD-GPU soviel früher eintreten kann (s. ACO, ACS und CR3)!
Sieht man denn mit einer Intel-CPU ein ähnliches Bild, wenn man im CPU-Limit eine Vega mit einer NVidia-GPU vergleicht? Also kann es sein, dass man auch auf einer Intel-CPU mit Vega deutlich weniger fps hat, obwohl beide GPUs noch nicht ganz ausgelastet sind (=CPU-Limit)?


----------



## Khabarak (17. Dezember 2017)

Die versprochenen Themen waren dieses Mal interessant genug, mal wieder eine Printausgabe zu kaufen.
An sich eine gelungene Ausgabe.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch:

Geht es nur mir so, oder ist der Text zu Linux Gaming im Kapitel "Bench: The Talos Principle" wirklich arg wirr geschrieben?
Absatz 2 und 4 finde ich da recht verwirrend.
Nach mehrmaligem Lesen erschließt sich der Sinn dann in Verbindung mit der nebenstehenden Tabelle.
Einen Pulitzer gewinnt der Abschnitt aber sicher nicht.

Absatz 4 sticht nur dadurch hervor, dass ein paar kleine Worte fehlen "zu Gunsten von DX11" - oder etwas in der Richtung.
Ja, es ergibt sich dann aus der Tabelle, aber ist der Platzmangel wirklich so gravierend, dass man sich als Leser dann alles nochmal zusammen suchen muss?


Der HDR Artikel hat mir besonders gefallen.
Eventuell hab ich es überlesen, aber ein paar Worte zum Wegfall des doppelten Tone Mappings bei Freesync 2 und G-Sync HDR (evtl. als Empfehlung, noch auf entsprechende Displays zu warten) wäre in meinen Augen eine schöne Ergänzung gewesen.


----------



## dlder (22. Dezember 2017)

Eine kurze Anmerkung zu: "http://epaper.pcgameshardware.de/de/profiles/f00944961fe4/editions"

Finde das System veraltet und unfein: "Unsupported Browser" -> wäre nett wenn das entweder erneuert oder der Check gleich abgestellt wird 
Ich verwende den Opera (also Chromium) und hätte soeben versucht dieses Heft zu kaufen.

mfg


----------



## Chinaquads (6. Januar 2018)

Kurze Frage zum Test der Asus GTX 1070 Ti Strix Advanced A8G.

Ich habe mir die Karte heute selber zugelegt , meine kommt jedoch auf andere Temperaturen und PWM Ansteuerungen.

Meine Maximaltemperatur liegt bei Crysis 3 bei 67°C und die PWM Ansteuerung bei 40%

Maxed out und 4K versteht sich, die Karte soll sich ja nicht langweilen.

Kann das mit meinem Gehäuse ( NZXT S340 Elite ) zusammenhängen?

Die WLP habe ich bereits getauscht gehabt, keine Besserung. ( Mesterkleer Gel )

Testet ihr in einem offenen Aufbau ? Dann würde es wiederum passen.


----------

